# Can you change voltages?



## ponchato (Aug 2, 2007)

Like the title says, can you change voltages for you video card with ATiTool?  If not, is there any other way to change to voltages?


----------



## Ben Clarke (Aug 2, 2007)

I believe you can if you have an ATi card, I'm not sure though, I've never owned an ATi card


----------



## DOM (Aug 2, 2007)

what card do you have ?


----------



## ponchato (Aug 2, 2007)

I have an ATi X1600PRO 512.

One quick question: what's the highest temperature you guys let your GPU's get to?


----------



## MadCow (Aug 2, 2007)

I don't think you can change volts with the X1600 series without some sort of hardware vmod. Just download atitool and check yourself.

I would say around 80c would be the absolute highest I would take any of my video cards, but I always like to be safe with temps, and I'm sure the card would survive if it's higher.


----------

